
Google Earth now no longer works in the new Chromium Edge - MikusR
https://twitter.com/zacbowden/status/1123692335433494528
======
MikusR
Google Earth joins the growing list of Google services that either don't work
or warn of not working in Chromium based Edge.

~~~
tomComb
Google has already addressed this. If you are going to post about this it
seems remis to not include something about their explanation.

~~~
MikusR
Care to provide some kind of link?

~~~
tssva
Google Earth for the web doesn't work for any version of Chromium. It has only
ever been supported on Google Chrome because it is a Native Client based
Chrome App.

When development of the web version began the only options for running C/C++
code in the browser were Native Client and asm.js. asm.js was not performant
enough for the task. Shortly after release of the web version Google announced
it would be ported to the now available WebAssembly at which point it would
gain cross browser support.

Last year Google demonstrated an in development WebAssembly version running on
Chrome and Firefox. There has been no word on when the WebAssembly version
will be released but Native Client Chrome App support is currently scheduled
to be removed from Chrome on all platforms except ChromeOS in Q2 2019 which
hopefully bodes well that a release will be soon. Of course the date for
removal of support was originally scheduled for 2018 so further slippage is
possible.

